# IC-Prog ... aahh



## ELIUSM (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola!
Paso descartando programadores seriales porque usan el IC-Prog, ya podría odiar ese programa, pero podría dejar de odiarlo: ocurre que lo bajo (ultima versión), lo inicio y parte con un error: "privileged instruction". Bueno... Aceptar. Después entra al cuerpo del programa, y supongo que debo elegir el programador que tengo: PROPIC serial. Pero no, este programilla me muestra todos mis puertos paralelos y ningún serial. O cuando hago algo como detectar hardware se me llena toda la pantalla con "privileged instruction". Alguien sabe qué rayos pasa aquí?

Muchas gracias! y saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ene 12, 2008)

Amigo, winpic800 es algo más amigable.

Pruébalo y nos cuentas.

Deberías verificar si Propic Serial es compatible con JDM y, siendo así, configurarías ICProg para el JDM.

mcrven


----------



## pepechip (Ene 12, 2008)

hola.

tienes el icpro mal configurado para tu ordenador.


----------



## luis_e (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola, el ICProg no sirve, nunca lo pude hacer andar, probe con todas las configuraciones posibles y nada. Ese error que te da creo es por el windows XP, yo lo habia probado con el windows 95 hace mucho y creo que andubo.
Usa el winpic 800, es el mejor, aunque no soporta rodos los pic, ademas puedes usar practicamente cualquier harware, solo tienes que configurar las lineas de datos, reloj,etc y el puerto que usas.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ene 12, 2008)

Amigo luis_e, el hecho de que a ti no te funcione algo, no significa que no sirve. Sólo significa que tú no pudiste hacerlo funcionar.

ICProg, winpic, etc., son programas utilizados por miles de personas. Todos funcionan, unos en forma más amigable, otros un poco más engorrosos de configurar. Pero todos funcionan.

Lo que sucede, frecuentemente, es que la experiencia del usuario, no es suficiente ni adecuada para configurar ningún soft ni hard, y por eso, deben recurrir a programas tipo plug & play, cómo el winpic, por ejemplo.

La sugerencia de pepechip es excelente, en ese documento se indican detalles de configuración del ICProg. Sin el cumplimiento de ellos, puede que ocurran cosas desagradables. Así que, léanlo y apliquen la configuración sugerida para cada S.O. y hardware conectado. Seguro que funcionará. Las características y capacidades de ICProg son más extensas que las de winpic. Claro queda que, esas capacidades y características, son apreciables para personas de experiencias más amplificadoras.

suerte: mcrven


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 12, 2008)

Muy bien dicho mcreven. Yo utilizo el ICPROG desde hace rato con el win xp, y jamás me dió problemas.

He compartido experiencias cn otros usuarios diciendo que el icprog no sirve y todo se debía a una mala configuración ¿y todo porque? porque no son capaces de leer, no leen, no leen. Pretenden que hay que conectarlo y que funcione. De esto último se puede esperar de un programa del que hay que pagar, pero para un programa totalmente gratuito y que además se consigue en español, no.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 12, 2008)

Mira leon_elec, según mi experiencia, no tiene que ver con que un programa se gratuito o no. Más bién es una cuestión de criterios y consideraciones de quien lo produce y, para quién el autor considera que lo produce.

Ahora, estoy de acuerdo con tu observación acerca de la lectura. Realmente es preocupante y ocurre en las mejores familias. He visto con asombro que hasta en España ha decaído la calidad en el manejo del idioma y, sobre todo el interés por la lectura. En éste foro todavía se puede considerar que es medianamente pasable. En otros foros es, simplemente, deplorable la actitud de los foristas. Prácticamente quieren que vayas a la casa de ellos y le pongas a funcionar el equipo.

Les repito por enésima vez un dicho muy español y muy antiguo:

"Para aprender hay tres cosas a saber y ellas son: Andar, Ver y LEER"

mcrven


----------



## luis_e (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola, perdon por decir que el icprog no sirve. Despues de leer la pagina que indicaba como hacerlo funcionar lo hice andar bien. Quiero que sepan que busque bastante información de como hacerlo andar, pero la verdad es que no pude.

Una cosa mas, el winpic800 creo que soporta un gran numero de harware, incluso algunos que no aparescan en la lista de harware diponible, ya que podemos definir la linea de datos, de reloj, de voltaje de programacion y el puerto que usamos. Yo hice andar el harware de un programador que se llamaba picprog 2.

Ademas por una vista rapida que hice de los micros de microchip que soporta el icprog, creo que el winpic800 soporta mas cantidad (al menos los pic18fxxxx ).

Gracias por la ayuda!

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Ene 13, 2008)

luis_e, lo del mayor o menor hardware soportado, no se puede comparar, es sólo una cuestión circunstancial. Cuando bajes una próxima actualización del ICProg, posiblemente, la lista de Hardware será mayor que la del WinPic800.

Me alegro que hayas podido hacer funcionar el ICProg. No es cuestión de que tenga algún interés al respecto, de hacho, no lo vendo, no le doy soporte ni tampoco lo sugiero. Sólo quise contribuir a la comprensión de las cosas. No se debe hacer observaciones respecto de algo, valga decir software, hardware, diagramas, circuitos o el almuerzo, sin tener una comprensión de las cosas, sin conocer el asunto.

Es muy habitual este fenómeno en este foro, me refiero a descalificar cosas sin tener la certeza de las propias habilidades. Muy destacada es la descalificación que se hace, relacionada con los circuitos publicados en www.pablin.com - generalmente dicen: Eso no funciona.
Personalmente he ensamblado algunos de esos circuitos y todos funcionaron de una, y bién.

Por favor no te disculpes. Me alegra que hayas despejado alguna duda y, más adelante, verás que tú mismo lo apreciarás y observarás con más cuidado. Hay mucha información regada en la red, hay que buscarla y, sobre todo LEERLA.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 13, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Mira leon_elec, según mi experiencia, no tiene que ver con que un programa se gratuito o no. Más bién es una cuestión de criterios y consideraciones de quien lo produce y, para quién el autor considera que lo produce.



Hola mcrven. Tiene razón a lo que dice, pero no me has entendido mi punto de vista.

Como todos saben, crear algo, cuesta tiempo y dinero. Una empresa que brinda algo totalmente gratuito no tiene ganancias, a no ser que en su soft ponga propagandas, pero en el caso del icprog, no tiene propaganda. No hay que pagar por descargarla ni nada. El autor pudo haber sido un estudiante o una persona que le gusta mucho programar y es muy servicial (servidor, generoso), a esta persona le costó tiempo y dinero (la energía que le gastó la PC mientras la tenía encendida programando y buscando informaciónrmacio, la tuvo que pagar de su bolsillo) Entonces a esto me refiero que cuando algo es totalmente gratuito no se le puede exigir.

Hay un refran que dice "a caballo regalado, no se le miran los dientes"

Para los que no entienden, a los caballos se le miran los dientes para saber su edad, si es muy viejo, no sirve para el trabajo de campo, entonces, si te lo están regalando, ¿que importa la edad?

¿Me explico? Muy importante, esto no es para ofender a nadie. Si no me entienden, lo vuelvo a explicar.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola!
Ya miren, no lo he hecho funcionar todavía, pero desde ahora respetaré más a los autores. Debo decir que me parece admirable que alguien haga un programa así y gratis. Más tarde les cuento si lo logré hacer funcionar al final, yo creo que lo lograría.

Con lo que respecta a los circuitos de Pablin, allí la verdad es que he armado algunos y no han funcionado. Por ejemplo el de control de potencia con el TRIAC. Otros a quienes les he recomendado ese circuito andan con el mismo problema. Todos se equivocaron? Yo tengo mi propio plano del mismo circuito, y a todos a quienes se los pasé les ha funcionado al vuelo. Será entonces que Pablin tiene un problema ... didáctico o... que no está bien explicado algo o cualquier cosa asi? Será,

ya, saludos! y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## CRISTIAN86 (Abr 24, 2009)

Puedo hacer que el icprog sirva para programadores USB en windows vista o que programador me recomiendan en estos casos......Acoliten....


----------



## Meta (Abr 25, 2009)

ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Hola!
> Paso descartando programadores seriales porque usan el IC-Prog, ya podría odiar ese programa, pero podría dejar de odiarlo: ocurre que lo bajo (ultima versión), lo inicio y parte con un error: "privileged instruction". Bueno... Aceptar. Después entra al cuerpo del programa, y supongo que debo elegir el programador que tengo: PROPIC serial. Pero no, este programilla me muestra todos mis puertos paralelos y ningún serial. O cuando hago algo como detectar hardware se me llena toda la pantalla con "privileged instruction". Alguien sabe qué rayos pasa aquí?
> 
> Muchas gracias! y saludos



Buenas:

DESCARGAR manual ic-prog

Adiós.


----------



## rolotech (Dic 5, 2009)

Saludos supongo que están utilizando el ICProg con el driver para win NT/2000, necesario para correrlo en estos sistemas operativos incluido el XP.


----------



## leonardojavier (Jun 10, 2014)

hola buen día !!  yo  usaba el icprog en win xp y andaba perfecto , programaba  24cxx , pic 16f84 , 16f628  y las 93c46  hasta que me pase al windows vista , el problema es que el icprog no corre bien en win vista , al quererlo abrir me dice privileged instruction  baje el driver y es la misma historia , quiero saber si hay algun icprog para win vista , gracias !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2014)

Consultá en la página de Guindous cómo hacer compatibles los programas con versiones anteriores del sistema operativo  está explicado


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 10, 2014)

@leonardojavier te vas a donde tienes el programa instalado "Archivos de programa" Click derecho, seleccionas propiedades, luego opción compatibilidad, seleccionas Ejecutar este programa en modo de compatibilidad para: lo dejas en XP o Vista y ya esta.


----------



## AG-1 (Jun 10, 2014)

leonardojavier dijo:


> hola buen día !! yo usaba el icprog en win xp y andaba perfecto , programaba 24cxx , pic 16f84 , 16f628 y las 93c46 hasta que me pase al windows vista , el problema es que el icprog no corre bien en win vista , al quererlo abrir me dice privileged instruction baje el driver y es la misma historia , quiero saber si hay algun icprog para win vista , gracias !!




 Con PICPgm no tendrás esos problemas y además reconoce más dispositivos:
http://picpgm.picprojects.net/

 Salu2.


----------

